# Top 10 Cheapest New Cars You Can Buy



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

You can sound polite and say "inexpensive" but if you're strapped for cash, the most important question when shopping for a new car is: what's the cheapest car on the market? AutoGuide has got the answer, along with the nine runners up.

Arguably the most fun to drive car on the list, the Mazda 2 manages to do so with the least amount of horsepower. A 1.5-liter 4-cylinder makes an even 100-hp although with a 4-speed automatic fuel economy isn't as good as it should be at 28/34-mpg. (28/35-mpg with the standard transmission).

Priced at $14,180 it looks good outside and in and is the brand's first model to come with a brake-override system. What it doesn't have is a great deal of cargo room with 13.3 cu-ft in the rear hatch area, with a total of 27.6 cu-ft with the rear seats folded flat.

Click the link to see the rest of the list.

More: *Top 10 Cheapest New Cars You Can Buy* on Autoguide.com


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Love how honest the descriptions are! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

$14K for a cheap car isn't cool, but the cars dont' look that bad if you want an econo box.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Some of those I was expecting alot better gas mileage. I guess I would rather use the money for a slightly used mid-sized car that would be a whole lot more comfortable and still get around 30mpg....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

We looked at a Fiesta and it had enough power for what it was and handled really nicely. But.... if you want any options your in the high teens to low twenties. Ford Racing does have a kit to convert it to rally spec for like $40k though. The kit is really nice.

Ford Racing Performance Parts


Smart car is ****ty. I was actually going to buy one as a joke and do a GSXR swap after I sold the GTO. It was slow, felt cheap, and the auto trans shifted slower then a casual person driving a manual. For the price new, the Fiat is worlds better and the turbo version is coming out soon! Both with options are close the $20k as well but the Fiat has a real auto with an A6 option.

I agree with above, I'd rather have a 'nicer' used car then most on that list.


----------

